# Mantenimiento de una impresora?



## kenshinX_14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Me podrían decir como hacer un buen mantenimiento de impresora; no de una marca en especial; 
si no lo que debería tener en cuenta al hacerlo, solo para tenerlo como guía para un buen mantenimiento de cualquier impresora! Gracias.


----------



## RUDA (Oct 15, 2007)

Hola, para hacer un buen Servicio Técnico en impresoras primero debes conocer los principios básicos de funcionamiento de los diferentes tipos, Matriz de punto, chorro a tinta, laser,
en lo referente a la electrónica de las misma, puedes controlar los voltajes de la fuente y la revisión de los cables flats ( que comunican los cabezales y la placa madre) ya que siempre sufren desgaste por rozamiento, revisar el funcionamiento de los sensores etc. ( en chorro de tinta y matriz de punto) comprobar los fusores, el laser del escaner y los roler de papel en las laser, y en general lubricar limpiar, ver los dientes de los engranajes, alinear las barras guías las que la posen, revisar bujes del carro etc. etc.  en lo parte mecánica de cada tipo.
Espero haberte orientado un poco.


----------



## eale8 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yo normalmente recurro a las especificaciones del equipo.
y me baso en:

1.- El software que incluye
2.- La calidad de impresión
3.- La velocidad de impresión
4.- El ruido generado por el mismo
5.- El calor del circuito

y pues obviamente en el estado físico del equipo.

Bye


----------



## Guillermo Jordán B. (Nov 2, 2007)

Soy tecnico electronico y me especializo en reparar cierto tipo de impresoras y con mi experiencia te pudo recomendar que empieces por limpiar la impresora y con mucho cuidado verificar desgastes en los dientes del engranaje, si es posible reemplazar la grasa, esta es una grasa de teflon si no la tienes a mano te podria servir vaselina (esta vaselina no la coloques en partes metalicas), por ultimo antes de terminar verifica las conexiónes y los sensores, recuerda tener siempre a la mano el manual ya que pr mas experiencia siempre se comete un error involuntari que desconecte algun cable o sensor y nesecitas verificar los mismos.

suerte.


----------



## jj (Nov 21, 2007)

hola a todos
tengo una impresora hp 3820 la cual se le acumulado demaciada tinta en la esponja recolectora que esta trae donde se posicionan los cartuchos. Como puedo desensamblar la carcasa de esta impresora para hacerle mantenimiento, o donde puedo encontrar el un manual para desensamblar esta impresora.

gracias.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 27, 2007)

Este tipo de impresoras HP están ensambladas casi de la misma forma todas.

Revisala y observa que en algunas partes (debajo o detrás) tiene unos pequeños círculos de goma. Retíralos con un pequeño destornillador o aguja y en el fondo verás las cabezas de tornillos que pueden ser del tipo allen o de cruz, hay que retirar esos tornillos que podrían ser 2.
Levanta la tapa del frente y puede que también veas otros círculos de goma. Hay que hacer lo mismo.

Esto que sigue con mucho cuidado:

Una vez retirados los tornillos, trata de abrir la impresora retirándole la base. Puedes utilizar dos destornilladores o puntas planas, como navajas, etc. Vas abriendo poco a poco toda la parte superior y en la parte trasera, justo donde gira la tapa frontal, en la bisagra izquierda, es muy probable que te encuentres un tornillo interno al que puedes acceder a través de la unión de la tapa con la parte superior de la impresora, junto a la bisagra. Introduces el destornillador y con cuidado lo retiras.

Así ya tendrás desensamblada la impresora y lista para que le des mantenimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## galu1 (Ago 13, 2010)

Amigo tengo una impresora HP PSC 1410. Resulta que parpadea la luz de encendido. Busqué en le manual y dice que se debe a que està  haciendo una tarea; que hay que dejarla que la termine pero ya ha pasado mucho tiempo y no hace nada; no sé si será otra cosa. Me podrias ayudar? gracias de antemano.. Ptta: antes se encendia y el cabezal iba de un lado a otro violentamente y marcaba una luz de error verde. pero vi que era el la banda del sensor del cabezal que estaba suelta pero se la puse y ahora sale esa luz verde parpadeando y ahora no hace nada, ni se mueve ni suena ni nada...


----------



## ferchudemerlo (Ago 26, 2010)

galu1 dijo:


> Amigo tengo una impresora HP PSC 1410. Resulta que parpadea la luz de encendido. Busqué en le manual y dice que se debe a que està  haciendo una tarea; que hay que dejarla que la termine pero ya ha pasado mucho tiempo y no hace nada; no sé si será otra cosa. Me podrias ayudar? gracias de antemano.. Ptta: antes se encendia y el cabezal iba de un lado a otro violentamente y marcaba una luz de error verde. pero vi que era el la banda del sensor del cabezal que estaba suelta pero se la puse y ahora sale esa luz verde parpadeando y ahora no hace nada, ni se mueve ni suena ni nada...



a mi me paso lo mismo, con el mismo modelo, soy tecnico electronico, pero de impresoras nose nada, revise la banda q decis xq crei q era lo mismo, pero no. para sacarme la duda, la saque y limpie, la coloque nuevamente en su lugar, pero el problema persiste, puede ser el sensor ubicado en el carro ?


----------



## Manotas (Ago 26, 2010)

ferchudemerlo dijo:


> a mi me paso lo mismo, con el mismo modelo, soy tecnico electronico, pero de impresoras nose nada, revise la banda q decis xq crei q era lo mismo, pero no. para sacarme la duda, la saque y limpie, la coloque nuevamente en su lugar, pero el problema persiste, puede ser el sensor ubicado en el carro ?



fijate que la impresora no este llena de tinta en su interior en el deposito donde se hace la limpieza como tal . cuando le haz dado muchas limpiesas de inyectores suele suceder algo asi
y no funciona porque esta el deposito revalsado y hay que cambiar la esponja o lavarla para que no detecte que esta llena .... puede ser un punto 

2 revisa bien el carril 
3 revisa de que la guincha no este rota o doblada en algun punto el cual se alla cortado algun cable

saludos


----------



## ferchudemerlo (Ago 26, 2010)

Manotas dijo:


> fijate que la impresora no este llena de tinta en su interior en el deposito donde se hace la limpieza como tal . cuando le haz dado muchas limpiesas de inyectores suele suceder algo asi
> y no funciona porque esta el deposito revalsado y hay que cambiar la esponja o lavarla para que no detecte que esta llena .... puede ser un punto
> 
> 2 revisa bien el carril
> ...



bueno, soy yo de nuevo, desde ya muchisimas gracias por ayudarme y por aportar soluciones. ya revise lo q me recomendaste. estaba llena de tinta, la limpie completamente, de todo el interior incluyendo esponjas, el carro y demas esta perfecto, pero al conectarle la alimentacion, el carro sigue moviendose a toda velicidad, hasta q se traba del lado derecho, y la luz verde comienza a parpadear, si presiono el boton de reanudar, esto se repite


----------



## Dnelly (Sep 22, 2011)

soy nuevo en este foro soy técnico en computación, lo que hago es Instalaciones de software, mantenimiento a pc y a impresoras, mi aporte para hacer un buen mantenimiento es como dicen arriba desconectar todos los cables desarmar con cuidado todas las carcasas de platico en el caso de la impresoras de inyección de tinta es retirar y lavar bien en donde esta el residuo de la tinta por que cuando ya esta muy lleno los engranes se atoran y se quedan parpadeando las luces del panel. espero que esto les sirva y estoy a sus ordenes.


----------

